# Spraying wheels



## Rick7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi All,

I brought a Pajero that looks like the wheels have been recently spray painted, they look a good finish but the problem is they are chipping like mad. It looks like the chip goes to bare metal too.

They are grey in color but i want them black. I'm thinking of having them resprayed black but i dont want to attempt them myself to have them chip again. 

Is anyone within a 20Miles Radius of Mansfield that would spray these for me, if not give me a rough idea on what it should cost to take them to a body shop to be sprayed.

Also whats the chances of them chipping again so easy?

Kind Regards


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sounds like they have been powder coated if they are chipping. I'd say around 60 quid a wheel is a pretty reasonable price from a reputable repairer whether that's taking them down the powder coating or paint spraying route.

Sutty


----------



## Rick7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sutty 90 said:


> Sounds like they have been powder coated if they are chipping. I'd say around 60 quid a wheel is a pretty reasonable price from a reputable repairer whether that's taking them down the powder coating or paint spraying route.
> 
> Sutty


To be honest mate i'm unsure if they are powder coated or not. I just know they are chipping way too easy for my likeing.. Cheers for the info :thumb: Times like this i wish i could spray lol


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Rick7 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I brought a Pajero that looks like the wheels have been recently spray painted, they look a good finish but the problem is they are chipping like mad. It looks like the chip goes to bare metal too.
> 
> ...


Rick, I own Chipsaway round by screw fix mate feel free to call round and I'll have a look for you.

Rob


----------



## Rick7 (Aug 24, 2015)

robdcfc said:


> Rick, I own Chipsaway round by screw fix mate feel free to call round and I'll have a look for you.
> 
> Rob


Top Man!

Is tomorrow ok? Any particular time?


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

i thought powder coating was more durable than spraying?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

They shouldn't be chipping like that. I resprayed my own wheels from silver to black and four months later they don't have any chips whatsoever.


----------



## Rick7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Franzpan said:


> They shouldn't be chipping like that. I resprayed my own wheels from silver to black and four months later they don't have any chips whatsoever.


I thought the same, I'll get them looked at tomorrow and try get an explanation as to how this is happening.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

It depends on the shape of the wheels and the roads it's driven on.

If they've just been given a scotch and a coat of aerosol black then they'll be very prone to chips, the paint simply isn't as tough as proper spray gun paint, and a long way off 2k or powdercoat.

Your best chance with an aerosol refurb is to build up the layers of lacquer, but as aerosol stuff is very thin, and very easy to get runs and sags so building up a decent thickness takes a long while.


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

If they are chipping they will have to be taken back to metal. Anything you put on top will just chip again due to the brittle underneath and poor adhesion.


----------



## Rick7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Cheers for the reply guys. Rich9 i was told the same thing so i'm having them plastic dipped.


----------



## Rick7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Harry_p said:


> It depends on the shape of the wheels and the roads it's driven on.
> 
> If they've just been given a scotch and a coat of aerosol black then they'll be very prone to chips, the paint simply isn't as tough as proper spray gun paint, and a long way off 2k or powdercoat.
> 
> Your best chance with an aerosol refurb is to build up the layers of lacquer, but as aerosol stuff is very thin, and very easy to get runs and sags so building up a decent thickness takes a long while.


I know were your comeing from with the aerosol as it took me 3 days to do my wing mirrors and it took ages to dry lol. I have the money to buy a beginners spray set up but im unsure what to choose. plus the fact i know nothing about spraying puts me off spending so i just buy aerosol


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Go for a proper spray gun and compressor set up. These are the wheels I done with 50L compressor and cheapo eBay gun.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks like a good job done.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Rick, I don't mean to hijack your thread but I have a query to do with wheel refurbishing which doesn't really warrant a new thread so thought I'd pop a question in here. 

I'm now doing another set of wheels which are badly corroded on the back, with the paint blistering. I have sanded the corrosion down to bare metal with 180 and its now completely smooth but a few black corrosion marks remain. The marks seem to go deep and are very hard to sand out completely. If I left some of these marks, would they blister up again shortly? 

I removed them completely on the above set of wheels but there are so many on this set and they are completely smooth once sanded.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

my thoughts, just bad pitting if you hit them with 80 or 120 grit, de grease and put a bit of body filler over them, modern body filler will stick to ally, but of time and love and they'll look smashing


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

The black pits are corrosion, yes it will come back. May take a while but it will.

You can get into the pits with a cleaner like Bar Keepers Friend, which will eat out the corrosion. Will need some time to soak, I use kitchen roll soaked with solution and squidged up to stick to bits on cars to derust.


----------



## Rick7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Cracking job franzpan. What would be a good starter compressor and gun?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

This is the compressor I have

and I used a little mini spray gun off eBay for about £12. It was OK but I wish I had got a full size one.

Going to get an Iwata az3 hte2 for my next set of wheels to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

Stick with mini guns for wheels. Unless you are a gifted sprayer a full size gun will give you problems on wheels due to the intricate nature.


----------

